# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  d-Lite

## Tadeus

Buenas tardes amigos,

tengo una inquietud, alguien de los aqui presentes tiene, ha usado o ha visto en funcionamiento un D-Lite? esque estoy detras de algun efecto de levitación con esferas o algo similar, y estoy indeciso entre adquirir un D-Lite, una zombie mini, o la lite flite.

Que me recomendais :Confused: 

Gracias una vez mas  :Wink1:

----------


## ignoto

Perdón por mi ignorancia pero...
¿Qué tiene que ver D'lite con la levitación?
Yo es que soy muy burro y no me aclaro bien.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Mucho me temo que tenga que ver la explicación del efecto D'Lite de tiendamagia... igual eso de que puedes lanzar la luz a un amigo suene a levitación...

Solo quizá,   :Wink:  
saludos

----------


## hechicero

Tadeus, el D Lite es un gimmick que te permite hacer aparecer luces en las puntas de tus dedos, la luz no levita, no la puedes "soltar" de tus dedos.

----------


## Tadeus

Gracias por la aclaración, pense efectivamente que la D-Lite se podia lanzar, aunque suponia que se trataba de lo que me decis y que para crear el efecto la otra persona como bien dice en el anuncio debe de tener otro =.

Ok, pero volviendo al tema, de los demas efectos cual me recomendais??

----------


## Mago Habibi

Si lo que quieres es levitación de esferas, entre esas tres te recomiendo la Zombie aunque no la versión mini sino la normal. Te recomiendo también el libro "La Bola Zombie, una nueva dimensión" donde sacarás algunas ideas y rutinas al respecto.

----------


## zaratustra

Zombie, Zombie, Zombie

----------


## lop1

No es por contradecir, pero a mi me gusta mas  lite flite
NO SE... :roll:

----------


## trib

bueno bueno. jeje la zombie (la normal, por que la pequeña no la conozco) requiere bastante mas practica (mi punto de vista) que el lite life, ademas son dos mecanismos totalmente diferentes. Para mi gusto y para el tipo de magia que hago yo el lite life te ira bien.

Un saludo      TrIb

----------


## galmer

A ver, no confundamos los terminos
Una cosa es el *D,lite* (luces) y otra es el  *lite-flite* (mas parecido a la bola zombi). Son dos cosas distintas aunque los nombres se parezcan.
Por cierto que una buena idea  es combinar ambos efectos, sobre todo el D,lite morph con el lite-flite.
Rspecto a la duda inicial no  puedo aclarartela  porque no he usado nunca la bola zombi. El  lite-flite está bien, pero debes usarlo con una iluminación tenue para que se vea un efecto bonito y visual.
Saludos

----------


## NiponT

buenos dias a todos yo tengo el lite -flite y me va muy bien el efecto es impresionande de echo lo poedes hacer hasta de dia que no se te ve..el zombi no lo conozco no lo use nunca ya que soy novato jajaj un abrazo

----------


## miguelelmago

Tiene razon Galmer D'lite y lite flit son dos cosas bastante diferentes se pueden hacer los dos en un show aunque no es muy recomendable. en cambio en mi opinion hacer el Lite Flite y la bola zombie en un solo show es algo un poco tonto. Aunque son muy buenos a la gente no le gusta ver lo mismo.

----------

